# First Lidded Bowl!



## TXMoon (Sep 7, 2019)

7" x 2" Cherry bowl finished with nothing but Mahoney's Walnut Oil. With the troubles I have been having with finishes these days I didn't dare try a friction polish. I think a couple more coats of oil and this will be just fine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 7, 2019)

This is an outstanding first effort to say the least. Your wood selection compliments your lidded bowl form. Nicely finish with no apparent tool or sanding marks and an appropriate enhancement on the lid. I still have my first lidded bowl. Yours is so much better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice Kevin! I like the detail on the lid in the center, spices it up some! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 7, 2019)

You did a fantastic job on that,and for a first,wow. I like the detail on the lid also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice...looks like one of those tortilla warmers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 7, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Nice...looks like one of those tortilla warmers.


What a great idea!! I'll use it for that.


----------



## TimR (Sep 7, 2019)

Sweet! Would make a fine Beads of Courage container especially if a local participating facility nearby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2019)

Real nice! Lou beat me to it, looks like a tortilla warmer to me too, might have to make one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2019)

Can't possibly be your first! Seriously nice! Is Mahoney's food safe? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice! I have to agree with the others, I like the lid detail!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 9, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Can't possibly be your first! Seriously nice! Is Mahoney's food safe? Chuck


Yes it is. http://bowlmakerinc.com/finishes.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 9, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Yes it is. http://bowlmakerinc.com/finishes.html


Very helpful link! Thanks. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 9, 2019)

Beautiful job


----------



## trc65 (Sep 9, 2019)

Great looking bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 10, 2019)

Great looking lidded bowl Moon! Your starting to get a pretty good reputation on here. Keep it up.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

